# SONIC- 6 month old MALTESE puppy



## sonicthedoggy (Nov 7, 2010)

hehehe this is my 6 month old maltese puppy named Sonic! He's very fast so we named him after the hedgehog lol


























He's the cutest thing ever!! <3 <3 <3

Visit him on his Facebook page as well 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sonic-the-Doggy/140892389292839?ref=ts


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww he really is quite adorable! And I love the choice of colors you picked for the autumn photos! They show off his white coat just beautifully!


----------



## sonicthedoggy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks! I actually took those pictures myself...it was in our backyard. I was happy that they turned out so well.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## sonicthedoggy (Nov 7, 2010)

hehe thank you!!


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

I like that cut on him! I think he's the cutest Maltese I've seen!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Great photos! Congratulations!


----------



## sonicthedoggy (Nov 7, 2010)

indiana said:


> I like that cut on him! I think he's the cutest Maltese I've seen!


AWw thank you!! I think he's the cutest Maltese too haha!!....but I'm probably only saying that cause i'm biased LOL!


----------

